# 5 Day Old Newborn Not Pooping



## roses25

My newborn is 5 days old, and I'm breastfeeding him. He is having a lot of wet diapers, but hasn't pooped in a day. Is this normal or is there some reason he hasn't pooped for about 28 hours. He passed a lot of meconium in the first two days. He had one poop about 28 hours ago that was a breastfeeding poop instead of meconium. He's had nothing since then other than a lot of wet diapers.

Carolyn


----------



## AnnaNova

babies that are ebf-ed go through periods like this sometimes, shouldnt be anything to worry about as long as there are plenty of wet diapers and baby is happy and content... breastmilk is the perfect food, they can't get constipated on that.
when they poop, they have to simoltaneously tense up their tummy muscles and relax their anus muscles and sometimes they have troubles coordinating that.
most likely the baby will poop soon, dont worry!!!!!


----------



## Missinnyc

I might be concerned, personally. I know my MWs wanted my baby to be pooping several times a day at that point.

I would try keeping baby on one breast for longer to get more hindmilk into him, to increase the calories and maybe help him poop. Also gently push his legs into his abdomen (bicycling) to help if there;s gas issues or something.

Congratulations!


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Quote:

babies that are ebf-ed go through periods like this sometimes, shouldnt be anything to worry about as long as there are plenty of wet diapers and baby is happy and content...
This. Sometimes they will go two or three times in a day and then maybe none for a few days. I wouldn't worry unless there are others signs of problems, which it does not sound like right now.


----------



## Llyra

Do you have some way to check weight gain, over the course of a few days? Has baby regained birthweight yet? With a baby that's still losing weight, or one that hasn't established a pattern of weight gain yet, I might be concerned. It is typical for breastfed babies to poop infrequently, but not at such a young age-- at two months or so, you wouldn't worry a bit, but at under a month old, I'd be concerned.

If you can get hold of a baby scale, at a doc's office or by renting or something, you can weigh baby before and after a feed, without changing the diaper between, and get an estimate of how much milk baby takes in during a feed. You need a scale accurate to a half ounce or better.


----------



## roses25

Thanks everyone. My baby pooped this afternoon finally. He's started gaining weight back. He lost a total of 10 ounces and has since then gained 4 ounces back. I'm taking him by the lactation consultants tomorrow to check his weight and then have another appt. to see the lactation consultant on Tuesday.


----------



## thepeach80

Liv did the same thing for the first 4 wks. I was worried at day 5 too and she went, but didn't go again till day 9 and that was w/ help. She went a week w/ no poo, but at 4 wks she started going several times a day.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin

Just for future reference, I have been told by my local La Leche League Leaders that you can put your baby in a lukewarm baby with epsom salt and the magnesium in the salt with naturally help the baby if (s)he is constipated. I just thought I'd pass that along in case the issue comes up at some point for you!


----------



## Logan's mommy

Ds2 is a very sporadic pooper







. He goes about once a week, and has been that way pretty much since birth. He has plenty of wet diapes, and is the happiest baby I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## phrogger

My second son pooped every 10 days. No joke. Breast milk is so completely absorbed, that not all babies even make enough waste product to poop, then he would have kind of a blow out, but basically, it was just every 10 days. I took him in a couple times out of fear and in the end, there was nothing wrong, and not it isn't overly common, it isn't unusual nor bad that t hey aren't pooping. My first however was a poop every feeding kind of kid. The second kid was MUCH nicer as far as diapers are concerned. I am hoping and praying my baby that is on its way will be more like the second.

Oh and my daughter who is two, when she was getting BM only, she was an every 4 day pooper, but since she didn't live with me (surrogacy created baby) She did get formula sometimes, and when she had formula she pooped a lot more. I guess my babies just like the bm better.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phrogger* 
then he would have kind of a blow out,

I'm glad someone said this! My 4 weeker went all day the day before yesterday with no poops then I woke up yesterday to a LOADED diaper. The poo looked totally normal and he hasn't been fussy, and we are getting lots of farts!


----------

